# harris ferguson t-30 question



## upforit (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi. I am new to this site. I am intersted in purchasing a t-30 from a guy. However ha says it has been sitting around for apprx. 6 years. i was wondering if anyone knew a quick way to check and see if the engine will turn over. i have an auto mechanic background. so i am suspecting there is a crank bolt on the front i can use? this is the first actual tractor i have ever touched so any advice will be helpful. thanks! oh, by the way i am not for sure of the year at this point.


----------



## upforit (Oct 21, 2011)

no response necessary. looked last night and saw the big crank nut to grab on to.


----------

